# PLANET ERIS



## austinjimm (Nov 2, 2019)

*Planet Eris Gazetteer*







64-page booklet now available on lulu.com & drivethru.com.

*- PRINT -*

A5 Booklet from lulu.com:
Planet Eris Gazetteer by Jimm Johnson (Paperback) - Lulu

Digest Size Booklet from drivethrurpg.com:
Planet Eris Gazetteer - The Scribes of Sparn | DriveThruRPG.com


*- PDF -*

lulu.com:
Planet Eris Gazetteer by Jimm Johnson (eBook) - Lulu

============

*Planet Eris World Map*






Large, 24 x 36 inch glossy poster map on 100 weight poster paper now available from The Scribes of Sparn.

*- POSTER MAP -*

Poster Print (_now available for shipping worldwide_):
PLANET ERIS WORLD MAP


*- JPEG MAP FILE - *

Instructions for downloading the electronic map, a 150 dpi JPEG file, are provided in the print and PDF versions of the Planet Eris Gazetteer booklet.


----------

